# Rank the Personalities



## Snowtyke (Apr 9, 2015)

I just want to see what people think. Rank all the personality types from best to worst.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Apr 9, 2015)

In my opinion:

-Smug
-Lazy
-Cranky/Snooty (about the same for me)
-Peppy
-Jock
-Normal
-Uchi


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 9, 2015)

1. Snooty
2. Uchi
3. Lazy
4. Normal
5. Peppy
6. Cranky
7. Smug
8. Jock

The only personality I actually dislike is jock, though.


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 9, 2015)

Peppy 
Normal 
Smug
Lazy 
Uchi
Snooty 
Cranky 
Jock


----------



## tumut (Apr 9, 2015)

-Lazy (adorable and solid all around, funny and hungry all the time)
-Cranky (just really cool and laid back)
-Smug (super funny and cool)
-Jock (fun and energetic but not obnoxious like the peppy villagers)
-Uchi (really chill, tomboyish and cool)
-Snooty (hilariously rude and classy)
-Normal (boring, but nice at least)
-Peppy (annoying)


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 9, 2015)

1. Smug
2. Lazy
3. Cranky
4. Uchi
5. Snooty
6. Normal
7. Peppy
8. Jock


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 9, 2015)

1. Lazy
2. Cranky
3. Peppy
4. Smug
5. Normal
6. Jock
7. Uhci
8. Snooty


----------



## Timegear (Apr 9, 2015)

1. Peppy
2. Normal
3. Smug
4. Snooty
6. Lazy
7. Jock
8. Uchi


----------



## KidKat (Apr 9, 2015)

1. Cranky- I just think the personality is really cute, grumpy and harsh but secretly nice, and a lot of them have really nice designs like Bruce, O'Hare, Static, Roscoe, Knox, Kabuki, Hamphrey, Apollo, and Hopper
2. Uchi- i like how they are protective of the player and there are a lot of uchi villagers i like
3. Normal- they are cute, easy to please and seem to genuinely care about the player
4. Jock- they are fun and energetic and playful, and they are really emotive so they are fun to talk to
5. Snooty- Snooty is in the middle for me, nothing i dislike but nothing i really like either
6. Lazy- Nate ruined this personality for me, he haunted my town for 5 months refusing to leave and when he finally decided to he later decided not to so i just turned off my 3ds so it wouldnt save and avoided him at all costs after. The ones that arent hideous and rude are nice though, i love Erik and Zucker
7. Peppy- can be cute but a lot of them just arent that interesting and the pop star thing just doesnt fit for a lot of them
8. Smug- there are only two smug villagers i like, Eugene and Ken, and the personality is just kind of boring to me


----------



## ThatLancer (Apr 9, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> -Lazy (adorable and solid all around, funny and hungry all the time)
> -Cranky (just really cool and laid back)
> -Smug (super funny and cool)
> -Jock (fun and energetic but not obnoxious like the peppy villagers)
> ...



Your list is almost exactly the same as mine! I would probably swap lazy and cranky around, but, yeah.


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 9, 2015)

1. Uchi
2. Normal
3. Smug
4. Jock
5. Peppy
6. Lazy
7. Cranky
8. Snooty


----------



## soda (Apr 9, 2015)

1. Jock
2. Lazy
3. Uchi
4. Normal
5. Cranky
6. Snooty
7. Peppy
8. Smug (the Absolute Worst)


----------



## Boidoh (Apr 9, 2015)

All personalities are equal to me... Except Uchi. I REALLY HATE Uchi... REALLY. They're so annoying and most uchi villagers are ugly IMO.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 9, 2015)

1. Normal
2. Peppy
3. Snooty
4. Uchi
5. Cranky
6. Lazy
7. Jock

I'm not a fan of jocks that much. Might be because I don't care about sports. xD


----------



## htmlad (Apr 9, 2015)

Cranky
Normal
Smug
Uchi
Snooty
Peppy
Lazy
Jock


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 9, 2015)

1. Cranky
2. Uchi
3. Snooty
4. Lazy
5. Smug
6. Peppy
7. Normal
8. Jock


----------



## AmenFashion (Apr 10, 2015)

1. Snooty
2. Cranky
3. Peppy
4. Normal
5. Lazy
6. Uchi
7. Smug
8. Jock


----------



## tumut (Apr 10, 2015)

Sad to see the jocks so low on a lot of these lists..


----------



## Applez (Apr 10, 2015)

1. Lazy- They remind me of myself, that's why I love Walker.
2. The rest- I like them all... But lazy is the best.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 10, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Sad to see the jocks so low on a lot of these lists..



Honestly, they're so one note to the point at which they become annoying after a while.

But honestly, I still like them, just not as much as the other personalities.


----------



## Pikuchu (Apr 11, 2015)

1. Peppy
2. Normal
3. Lazy
4. Snooty
5. Smug
6. Cranky
7. Uchi
8. Jock I hate jock so much shh


----------



## CozyKitsune (Apr 11, 2015)

ThatLancer said:


> Your list is almost exactly the same as mine! I would probably swap lazy and cranky around, but, yeah.



Same...


----------



## Nay (Apr 11, 2015)

I really like jocks. They are so naive and cute haha

1. Jock
2. Smug
3. Peppy
4. Snooty

Then I just dislike uchi, cranky, lazy, normal on the same level lmao.. I prefer energetic villagers to low-energy ones.


----------



## TheSauce (Apr 11, 2015)

I would have to say 
Jock (the personality contrasts mine so I like them even more. Also, Genji is my favorite villager and he is jock)
Lazy (Most lazy villagers are awesome like Punchy, Stitches and Pudge, I can also relate to them on some level)
Peppy (They are really upbeat, which helps me when I'm in a bad mood. They are also really enthusiastic which I love)
Cranky (Cranky villagers have really great personalities, I can relate to them on some level too. I like a lot of cranky villager's designs too like Wolfgang, Static, and Fang)
Smug (Smug villagers are also really nice and cool to talk to. They compliment you a lot, which is nice too. I also like smug villager designs for the most part: Marshal, Pietro, and Julian)
Snooty (Snooty villagers are mostly meh for me, they don't really stand out to me. Even the good ones are generally my least favorite villagers in my town. There are some good ones such as Mint and Ankha)
Normal (I dont dislike them, it's just they are really basic and aren't anything special. I do like their designs, though.)
Uchi (Uchi are my least favorite mainly because there aren't that many, and the ones that look cool generally don't stand out in my town. The only good uchi villagers are Phoebe and Shari in my opinion)

That's my list. It's 100% in opinion, so if you're on a diet, don't pay it any attention.


----------



## AkiBear (Apr 12, 2015)

1. Snooty
2. Normal
3. Cranky
4. Peppy
5. Lazy
6. Uchi
7. Smug
8. Jock


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 12, 2015)

From fav to least fav:

Cranky (I can't even articulate how much I love them omg - they used to be so rude in older games but I like them much better in NL)
Uchi (If I could somehow put together an Animal Crossing girl gang it would be comprised 99% of uchis. They badass and make me laugh.)
Lazy (Super endearing.)
Smug (Also endearing.)
Peppy (I don't find them annoying at all. I think they're cute. I'm just a little burnt out on their dialogue from having too many in my town at once recently)
Snooty (Despite being kinda low on the list I don't dislike them at all, I appreciate their sense of humor  But I'm burnt out on them as well since one lives directly behind me and I spam-talked to her for AGES)
Normal (Cute. Nice. Also a little boring.)
Jock (Flippin gross omfg)


----------



## abelsister (Apr 13, 2015)

Idk my favorite - but I dont like Jock that much.


----------



## Heartcore (Apr 13, 2015)

1. Cranky/Snooty
2. Smug
3. Lazy
4. Peppy
5. Uchi
6. Jock
7. Normal


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 13, 2015)

1. normal {absolute sweethearts who always know what to say}
2. lazy {precious & should be protected at all costs}
3. uchi {mega cuties who remind me of myself}
4. smug {flirty & give sweet letters}
5. cranky {CUTIES X10 WHO SHOULD BE HIGHER ON MY LIST}
6. snooty {seems like they would be ur bff and gossip w/you about boys}
7. peppy {rly fun to hang around but get annoying since i have like 3 in my town}
8. jock {i love that they're early birds like me but they're also weird af man}

its kinda difficult bc a lot of them are tied lmao


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 13, 2015)

Normal
Lazy
Cranky
Snooty
Smug
Uchi
Jock
Peppy


----------



## 5atmkkds (Apr 13, 2015)

For girls:
1 Normal (Sweet and adorable and like the things I like)
2 Snooty (Seem like they would be my BFF)
3 Uchi (ugh)
4 Preppy (ugh x10000)

For Boys:
1 Lazy (I related to them so much and they are my spirit animals)
2 Smug (They're sweet and is it just me or do they flirt?)
3 Jock (OMg they're so nice)
4 Cranky (They always warm up to you and they're seriously like the most adorable and I wish I could rank these all equally)
I love all of the male personalities but the Uchi and Preppy personalities bug me so much. I had Rosie once and I hated her so much. She was cute, she just irritated me so much! >_<


----------



## Azza (Apr 13, 2015)

This is just mixed
1. Snooty
2. Lazy
3. Cranky
4. Smug
5. Normal
6. Peppy
7. Uchi
8. Jock
I hate most jocks, I only accept hamlet because he is a hamster 0_0
I've noticed jock is at the bottom of a few lists...


----------



## DaCoSim (Apr 14, 2015)

Normal 
Lazy
Cranky
Peppy
Snooty
Uchi
Smug
Jock


----------



## pharbro (May 5, 2015)

-Smug (it's so annoying to get them to move though it took like 5 tries to get o'hare out because he kept going i can't believe you'd just let me leave i must stay to strengthen our friendship ooh mygod)
-Cranky
-Uchi (shame there are so many ugly uchi's)
-Normal
-Lazy
-Snooty 
-Peppy
-Jock (i really hate how they say "ladybro"


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 10, 2018)

Jock
Lazy
Normal
Cranky
Smug
Peppy
Uchi
Snooty


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 10, 2018)

For girl villagers:
1.) Normal (they are sweet, kind, chatty, and like the same things as i do, some of my favorite villagers of all time are normal types, like Meremgue and Molly) 
2.) Uchi (they are cute and sweet, they get protective of you and it’s just the cutest thing in my opinion)
3.) Peppy (it’s cute, but definitely gets tiring after awhile)
4.) Snooty (the snooty villagers are the worst. they are so mean and so aggressive and just... cliquey. constantly gossiping and just causing drama. the only good snooty villagers are Diane and Blanche)

For the boy villagers:
1.) Lazy (so cute, so sweet, hungry and tired all the time. overall just very gentle and kind villagers that can crack good jokes and leave you with a warmth in your heart) 
2.) Smug (they’re cute and funny, they seem flirtatious almost, like others have said, especially if your mayor is a gal) 
3.) Cranky (their personalities are very interesting, and even though they’re cranky, they aren’t as bad as girl snooty villagers in terms of behavior) 
4.) Jock (they annoy me so badly. the only jock villager I can make an exception for is Rudy, because he’s cute and kind to me)


----------



## Pellie (Jun 24, 2019)

1. Cranky
2. Uchi
3. Lazy
4. Peppy
5. Smug
6. Normal
7. Snooty
8. Jock


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 24, 2019)

1. Normal
2. Jock
3. Lazy
4. Uchi
5. Smug
6. Cranky
7. Snooty
8. Peppy


----------



## Bizhiins (Jun 25, 2019)

1. Uchi (love tomboyish girls, those are like all my friends in real life)
2. Cranky (super adorable when they warm up to you)
3. Lazy (just wanna eat all day, I can relate)
4. Normal (super nice and make me feel loved a lot)
5. Smug (I like their flirtiness sometimes lol)
6. Peppy (they?re nice just a little too cheerful for me sometimes hehe)
7. Jock (I kinda get annoyed by all the gym talk although it?s funny sometimes)
8. Snooty (most snooty villagers annoy me and I just want them to go away- I can stand Ankha though)


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jun 25, 2019)

1. Normal
2. Cranky
3. Uchi
4. Lazy
5. Snooty
6. Peppy
7. Smug
8. Jock 

Idk, this is hard lol.


----------



## Maiana (Jun 25, 2019)

1. Cranky
2. Lazy
3. Snooty
4. Peppy
5. Uchi
6. Jock
7. Normal
8. Smug


----------



## Peg (Jun 25, 2019)

Here are my current villager personality rankings:

1.  Cranky
2.  Uchi
3.  Smug
4.  Snooty
5.  Lazy
6.  Normal
7.  Jock
8.  Peppy


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Jun 25, 2019)

Uchi
Smug
Peppy
Lazy
Snooty
Cranky
Normal
Jock


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Jun 25, 2019)

Current ranking at the moment:
1. Cranky!!!
 2. Lazy
 3. Normal
 4. Smug
 5. Snooty
 6. Uchi
 7. Peppy
 8. Jock


----------



## Verecund (Jun 25, 2019)

1. Snooty - There always seems to be a snooty in my town that I get really attached to. I love getting to know them and having them warm up to me, and their sass in the older games like WW is great. Even though I hate how they're not as snooty or rude in NL as they used to be, they still have some funny dialogue.
2. Lazy - They're so friendly and relaxed, and I always enjoy talking to them.
3. Jock - I like how energetic and friendly they are. Even though I don't care about all the muscle and sports talk, there always seems to be one of these that I end up loving in my towns, too.
4. Peppy - This was a really tough choice between peppy and normal. I love the energy of the peppy villagers, but in NL they took the whole pop-star thing way too far to the point where they all seemed completely deluded that they were a famous celebrity, which got aggravating fast. But they have a lot of good and memorable dialogue, so that's why they're here.
5. Normal - I like how nice they are, and normal is definitely the personality I'm most like, but they tend to seem pretty bland. They have their heartwarming moments, but I would not want to have more than one of them in a town.
6. Uchi - They're okay. I think part of the reason they're so low is because I haven't had many of them in comparison to the other personalities. They just don't really stick out to me.
7. Cranky - This was my least favourite personality type for a while because almost all of them are so darn ugly and I just wasn't a fan of the personality, but I do like how they warm up to you and have some sweet dialogue and letters. That being said, a lot of my least favourite villagers are cranky, more than any other type.
8. Smug - The only smug I really like is Marshal, although I've also started to take a liking to a few others a bit recently. But for the most part, smugs come across as conceited as the snooties, maybe even more so, without any of the redeeming sassiness, entertaining dialogue, or deep relationship building. I just find them obnoxious. (But not Marshal, I'll always love him.)


----------



## Liability (Jun 25, 2019)

1. normal
2. uchi
3. lazy
4. snooty
5. smug
6. cranky
7. peppy
8. jock


----------



## Shayden (Jun 25, 2019)

1- uchi, i love all these gals. big sis energy
2- normal, theyre all so sweet & cute
3- cranky, theyre funny & act like a dad to my character
4- lazy, love these silly boyes
5- smug, funny & flirty- what's not to love?
6- peppy, excitable and usually cute
7- snooty, can be cool, were better in the older games but now they lack sass
8- jock, cool guys but just not my fav


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 25, 2019)

This is kind of hard.  I know which personality is my favorite and my least favorite, but the others in the middle are harder to define.  I'm going to try anyway.

1. Cranky - They have always been my favorite.  I wish they were still as cranky as the old days, but I still love them.
2. Smug - This was a toss up between Lazy and Smug, but I've really enjoyed the Smug villagers in my town.
3. Lazy - Just barely beaten out by Smug.
4. Uchi - They seem to have the most personality out of the New Leaf villagers, but the individuals have been hit or miss for me.
5. Peppy - I've had a couple of Peppy villagers that I've really loved, but overall they're too energetic for me.
6. Normal - They are really sweet and cute, but having more than one in a town, their dialog can get bland really fast.
7. Snooty - I love, love, love Mint, but I don't think I want more than one Snooty villager in a town.  Now that they aren't as sarcastic, their dialog gets too repetitive.
8. Jock - I still really like Jocks, but in addition to being too energetic sometimes, their dialog also gets repetitive for me.


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 12, 2019)

This is my ranking:

1. Cranky
2. Uchi
3. Lazy
4. Smug
5. Peppy
6. Normal
7. Snooty
8. Jock

I do like Cranky villagers the most because of their behavior and the way they act. Although it's a shame that their personality got watered down so much in New Leaf, I liked it way more back then in the previous games when they were so rude to you. Uchi villagers are quite funny, same goes for lazy villagers. Smug, Peppy and Normal are overall okay. The snooty villagers became kinda annoying to me over time, however
just like with the cranky villagers, I hate it that their personality got watered down too in NL. Jock is to be honest my least favorite personality. While I do like some of the villagers which have that personality, I don't like their dialogue that much and over all jock is kinda boring.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 22, 2019)

*In terms of looks:*
1. Normal
2. Lazy
3. Peppy
4.Snooty
5.Cranky
6.Jock
7.Uchi
8.Smug (exception: Marshal)

*In terms of Dialogue:*
1.Cranky
2.Snooty
3.Jock
4.Smug
5.Lazy
6.Uchi
7.Peppy
8.Normal


----------



## HistoryH22 (Aug 22, 2019)

Tough question since I enjoy so many of them!

#1 Cranky
#2 Smug (Honestly these first two are interchangeable. Both are absolutely fantastic and full of incredible villagers.)
#3 Snooty
#4 Jock
#5 Lazy (Not my favorite, but my town seems to attract them bahaha).
#6 Peppy
#7 Normal
#8 Uchi (not a fan of almost any of the villagers in this one)


----------



## Halloqueen (Aug 22, 2019)

1) Snooty: It was a tough decision between Snooty and Smug for the #1 spot, but Snooty just has so many great designs and it's my favorite female personality type in the game. Ankha, Freya, Monique, Olivia, Pecan, Tiffany, and so many more great villagers. 

2) Smug: Very close second. I really love their mature demeanor and they have some of my favorite designs among them as well, with the likes of Beardo, Hans, Eugene, Jacques, Julian, Pietro, and again many more. 

3) Jock: Cranky and Jock are pretty even, they're both strong personalities with a bunch of designs I like. This placement is pretty arbitrary, they could easily trade spots for the most part, but what cinches the third place spot for Jock is having both Ribbot and Sprocket. Boone, Bud, Cobb, Drift, Mott, and Sterling are quite good as well.

4) Cranky: See the description for the Jocks, only reason it's ranked fourth is because of my love for the robots. Boris, Camofrog, Hopper, Knox, Lobo, Octavian, Rasher? Really great.

5) Peppy: Peppy seems like a solid #5 spot despite the other personalities being more fluid in their placements. Good personality, a number of designs I really like despite there also being a great many I'm totally disinterested in. Agent S, Anabelle, Bella, Cheri, Flora, Piper, Ruby, Sprinkle, Tammi, and Victoria are all good, but I'm very much not interested in any of the rest of them.

6) Uchi: Uchi and Lazy are interchangeable a bit. I like the Uchi personality more than the Lazy personality, but there are fewer Uchi villagers that are among my favorites than Lazy villagers. Uchi ranks higher because I find the personality more tolerable. Agnes, Cherry, Deirdre, Diva, Pashmina, Phoebe, and a few others are good. 

7) Lazy: I have a bunch of favorites who are Lazies, but I'm not really a fan of the childlike behavior of the personality itself. Particularly fond of Boomer, Drago, Lucky, Marcel, Raddle, Stitches, and Tucker. 

8) Normal: That name really captures the essence of these villagers. Just normal. I have favorites among them too of course, but they're the most forgettable in terms of personality. Gotta love Annalisa, Coco, Maple, Melba, Midge, Pekoe, and Savannah though.


----------



## Hat' (Aug 22, 2019)

1: Normal (I love a lot of normal villager and I love how genuinely sweet they are!)
2: Snooty (I like how they're just so wicked... but with time they become so adorable! (for the most part...))
3: Peppy (Love how energetic the peppy personnality villagers are! they're so cute and actually funny to me!)
4: Cranky (I always adored cranky villagers, they're so sweet and kind souls under this big coat of "meanness")
5: Lazy (They're just funny to me because I actually relate to them a bit too much I guess.)
6: Uchi (They're very nice but I don't really like the way they talk. But I love how kind they are though!)
7: Smug (They're okay to me but just not my favorite!)
8: Jock (I HATE jocks. There's waaaaay too many jock villagers I hate, heck, I don't even know if there's one I like, or at least do not despise. I hate them in real life, so no thanks)


----------



## dumplen (Aug 23, 2019)

*# 1* Lazy 
*#2* Cranky _kindred spirits_
*#3* Uchi 
*#5* Normal 
*#6* Peppy
*#7* Smug 
_#8_ Snooty

I dunno, I just don't like the snooty villagers. I'm a crybaby and they go for the throat. D:


----------



## neoratz (Aug 24, 2019)

going off new leaf dialogue only it'd be...

*1.* Smug/Peppy
*2.* Snooty
*3.* Uchi
*4.* Normal
*5.* Lazy
*6.* Jock
*7.* Cranky

if you asked me a year ago i would say my favorite is absolutely uncontested-ly smug, i might've even put snooty ABOVE peppy, but lately peppy's really grown on me! they're so goofy.
i would like cranky more if they were actually cranky... i want villagers with more attitude again!!!


----------



## carackobama (Aug 24, 2019)

as an overall (based on looks/dialogue/etc) ranking:

1. Snooty
2. Normal
3. Peppy
4. Uchi
5. Lazy
6. Cranky
7. Jock


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 31, 2019)

I'd put Cranky and Uchi at the top.

Lazy and Peppy at the very bottom (Peppies give me a bleedin' migraine).

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'd put Cranky and Uchi at the top.

Lazy and Peppy at the very bottom (Peppies give me a bleedin' migraine).


----------



## katieofsweetpea (Aug 31, 2019)

1. smug 
2.lazy
3. snooty
4.cranky
5. normal
6. uchi
7. jock


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 31, 2019)

Uchi- Love their friendliness and energy, as well as their PWPs
Cranky- Great PWPs
Snooty- Fav Villager is Snooty (Willow)
Lazy
Smug
Peppy
Jock/Normal- Just aren't a huge fan of thwm


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Aug 31, 2019)

-peppy (so fun)
-uchi (cool)
-smug (cool)
-snooty/lazy (some likeness)
-normal ( a bit boring)
-cranky (meh)
-jock (the worst but I do like kody and he is a jock)


----------



## AlyssaAC (Sep 1, 2019)

If I had to list the personalities in order, I would do this:

1. Normal
2. Peppy
3. Lazy
4. Uchi
5. Smug
6. Snooty
7. Cranky
8. Jock

Those are mine in order from favorite to least favorite.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Sep 1, 2019)

I personally like all of them since they give variety of every Villager, but still, i have my own rank for each of the personality:

1. Normal
2. Peppy
3. Jock
4. Uchi
5. Smug
6. Lazy
7. Snooty
8. Cranky


----------



## WILDWORLD (Sep 2, 2019)

Smug (theyre literally dreamy, ac dating sim when)
Uchi, lesbian big sister vibes, super cool
Crankies come out with some good lines and i like their voices
Normals have a sorta kooky side that I like, mostly in ACWW like them talkin about their friend Moppina lol
I like Peppies, especially in ACNL, they're sweet but nothing to write home about
Lazy villagers are sweet but especially in ACWW their lines are all the same, there's only so many lines about fruit parfait one can take
Jocks annoy me quite a bit, maybe cause they remind me of how unfit i am lmao. They redeem themselves only by calling me ladybro which is kinda funny
Snooties are good but I just don't feel any connection with them because of how snobby they can be, especially in earlier games. I'm a really down to earth person and i cant handle that personality at all


----------



## Alyx (Sep 28, 2019)

From best to worst, in my personal opinion -


Smug (super cool and laid back, I love how sweet they are)
Uchi (I love the big sister vibe)
Lazy (they're so cute and funny, and they love to eat & sleep, just like me)
Snooty (classy and funny, and as others have said, hilariously rude!)
Normal (so cute, and they love to read. I love Goldie and Lolly)
Cranky (like the smug, super cool, laid back)
Peppy (a little annoying but that's because I have so many!)
Jock (too energetic for me, but I do like Cobb, my zombie pig)


----------



## MapleCake (Oct 1, 2019)

Personal preference. Everyone is allowed their opinion, but mine are:

Normal 
Lazy
Cranky
Smug
Jock
Peppy
Snooty
Uchi


----------

